# rc18r setup offroad



## HACKEL (Sep 12, 2007)

me and some buddys are looking to go to the March 26th,27th,28th - Micro Off-Road Nationals at rc madness , looking for any set up tips , ive never raced offroad , i race on ovals , im looking to run the stock 18r class for now , or open? but any tips plz post here. thanks:thumbsup:


----------

